# OpenRC > 0.9.8.4 fails to mount eth0

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

Latest stable openrc ( 0.11.8 ) fails to mount my network interfaces, such as eth0 managed by dhcpcd ( or dummy0 under xen dom0 )

I've tried as many configuration of /etc/conf.d/netmount as I could imagine, always tweaking around the rc_need stanza.

Nothing works whatever I try.

I hardly believe everybody is facing same kind of issue.

Any clue how to work this out ?

Tnanks for your attention

----------

## lxg

First, network devices are not mounted, only filesystems are. Hence, netmount doesn't have anything to do with your eth0 not working.

Can you please post the contents of your /etc/conf.d/net file and tell us a bit more of the network attached to that interface?

Also, please post the output of 

```
rc-status boot; rc-status default
```

----------

## cwr

You might check that ifconfig is where the scripts expect to find it - I installed Gentoo

on some new hardware recently, and got some very odd messages which were only

resolved when I ran:

```

    /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -v start

```

and the output showed a "missing" ifconfig.

Good luck - Will

----------

